# Sanctioned for being homeless: what can i do?



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

I've just been told that my next JSA payment in two weeks won't be paid, as I failed to attend a Work Programme appointment. They sent me a letter to an address I was no longer at. I had earlier told them that I my future accommodation was uncertain and that they should contact me by phone or email, but because I didn't tell them when I moved out, I have been sanctioned. Apparently they don't have my email, which can't be right cos I've filled in enough forms with it in. 
I'm guessing I don't have a leg to stand on as I should have told them the day I moved from the old address, but I didn't and don't have an address I've moved to, so I don't know what I'm supposed to have told them. It's extraordinary that they still use snail mail for such important communications. I was genuinely expecting an email from them and became concerned when I didn't hear from them, so called them up under my own initiative to arrange an appointment. So i'm supposed to make £170 last me for a month. How the fuck is that supposed to help me find work? 
Is there anything I can do? (probably not)


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

Shit 

Can you apply for an emergency fund thing? I'm not sure what they called. As for being sanctioned, if you told them you were moving out and gave them alternative contact information, I don't see how it's your fault. 

How long are you being sanctioned for?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Just two weeks. Can't apply for anything, so I'm told.


----------



## Edie (Jul 20, 2012)

Jesus, losing two weeks money for failing to inform on the day of the move seems fuckin draconian, especially when you didn't know your next address. That can't be right


----------



## 8115 (Jul 20, 2012)

Could you go to CAB and talk to them?


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 20, 2012)

CAB


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Last time I went there I waited 2 hours to find out what I already knew from the Internet


----------



## Belushi (Jul 20, 2012)

pm on way buddy


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you sent a PM to Fedayn? He might be able to help as he works in this area.


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Last time I went there I waited 2 hours to find out what I already knew from the Internet


Phone them and make an appointment with one of their lawyers, don't need to just go in off the street.  I think they're ace.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just two weeks. Can't apply for anything, so I'm told.


 
Yes you can.

First you can ask for a reconsideration of the sanction. (a couple of forms to fill out at your local jobcentre) 

Then if that fails you can appeal the decision.

In the meantime you can apply for a crisis loan, although this will only be 1/3 of your regular JSA payment.

You'll be fed misinformation and passed from pillar to post by people at the jobcentre feigning ignorance, but just calmly insist that you know what the procedure and your rights are, and eventually they will give you the correct forms to fill out.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2012)

Appointment with a welfare benefits advisor?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

God this is such bollocks, they're looking to make cuts for anything


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2012)

It's worth putting in a complaint and explaining in full you told them not to contact you by mail and gave them your email and phone number and told them to use that. It's them in the wrong.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> It's worth putting in a complaint and explaining in full you told them not to contact you by mail and gave them your email and phone number and told them to use that. It's them in the wrong.


This^^^. 

They just fed you any old lies.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2012)

Fucks sake, that's shit.  So sorry to hear that OU - hope that you get some good advice on here (you already have mind but more always helps)


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> First you can ask for a reconsideration of the sanction. (a couple of forms to fill out at your local jobcentre)
> 
> ...


Yes. They're scared of anyone knowing their rights and who can articulate. If you can do those two things (and I think you can) your chances of success are a lot better.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 20, 2012)

Hope you get it sorted OU.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How the fuck is that supposed to help me find work?


In no way shape or form is the jobcentre there to help anyone into 'work'. They are only there to try and get people off benefit, by fair means or foul as they have targets of people to sanction/ remove from benefits.
I wish politicians and people would be honest, throwing someone off benefits does not mean they got a job and the more difficult you make it for people to live on no money (ie having to walk everywhere because you don't have the bus fare, going to three different supermarkets because of saving money, not having enough money to top up your phone so you can't even ring up about a job) all is very time consuming and in the end eats into the time you actually have to look for a job.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> It's worth putting in a complaint and explaining in full you told them not to contact you by mail and gave them your email and phone number and told them to use that. It's them in the wrong.


The thing is, I just had an informal chat about it when I signed on and asked if they were likely to send me a letter and I can't remember exactly what the advisor said but I do remember thinking I'd hear from them by phone or email. They say different and it's impossible to prove.
They will stick to the line that cos I didn't tell them where I'd moved to, my address was still officially the old one and therefore it's my fault.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The thing is, I just had an informal chat about it when I signed on and asked if they were likely to send me a letter and I can't remember exactly what the advisor said but I do remember thinking I'd hear from them by phone or email. They say different and it's impossible to prove.
> They will stick to the line that cos I didn't tell them where I'd moved to, my address was still officially the old one and therefore it's my fault.


Stick to your side of it. Fill in a complaint and if nec take it higher.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

bollocks to them. wankers  ((((ou))))


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was genuinely expecting an email firom them and became concerned when I didn't hear from them, so called them up under my own initiative to arrange an appointment.


When did this happen in the chronology of everything because this will have been dated and recorded.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

14teeth said:


> When did this happen in the chronology of everything because this will have been dated and recorded.


It happened on the 19th July. By this time i'd already missed two appointments that month.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It happened on the 19th July. By this time i'd already missed two appointments that month.


Ah, well that makes it pretty much your fault. The dole are a lot like that employer I had that sacked me for taking 1 1/2 days off ill when I clearly had the flu.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

I didn't know about them though. I just thought they were being shit and indefficent!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Ah, well that makes it pretty much your fault. The dole are a lot like that employer I had that sacked me for taking 1 1/2 days off ill when I clearly had the flu.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


>


Bear in mind this will be how the dole see you:


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 20, 2012)

That's fucking shit, I hope you can do something.  

It's quite probable that they will argue you should have phoned them the day you moved BUT, there be something that they have to do before sanctioning you; it may be that they are supposed to phone you to find out where you are.  I'm not sure about that like, but maybe worth looking into, as you could use that to say that while you made a mistake not telling them, they failed on their part, too. 

Also, is nobody allowed to make an honest mistake anymore ffs.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> <snip>
> 
> Also, is nobody allowed to make an honest mistake anymore ffs.


No, they are not.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, agree with arguing (in the constructive manner rather than just shouting at someone)

Is 'crisis loan' the right answer though?

There used to be 'hardship payments' (like the dole only less - and not a loan) which you could apply for if you were sanctioned off the dole.

It's some time since I was there, so it may have changed, but this (from CAB) refers to them.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No, they are not.


No everything has to be blamed on someone ie usually the claimant. I remember taking a while to inform them I'd moved and when I finally did get round to telling them they sent out this really heavy handed letter almost accusing me of fraud. But when I talked to the job centre manager he was quite relaxed about it and said 'it's just something the computer prints out ignore it'. But this was way back in the nineties when things were a bit more relaxed. They'd probably try and have me arrested now.
Thing is when you're moving house it is all up in the air, expecting to be informed on the day of the move is well out of order tho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

So i need to go in to the JC+ on Monday and ask for the sanction to be reconsidered? 
They told me I need to speak to the work programme people as they're the ones who asked for/reported the sanction.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> ...
> 
> Also, is nobody allowed to make an honest mistake anymore ffs.


what happened to the plan of fining claimants for "avoidable mistakes"?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> So i need to go in to the JC+ on Monday and ask for the sanction to be reconsidered?
> They told me I need to speak to the work programme people as they're the ones who asked for/reported the sanction.


You're getting WPd, steel yourself.

((((OU))))

Remember your five finger discount!


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They told me I need to speak to the work programme people as they're the ones who asked for/reported the sanction.


Actually, this could be a solution. Are the work programme people independent of the DWP?  If they are then phone then on Monday, explain it to them, and do some very serious arselicking. They have targets as well and you are a potential feather in cap to them when you get a job.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

I've already had two meetings with the WP and I'm in there practically every day, so hopefully my advisor might be able to have a word as they know I'm not a dosser.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You're getting WPd, steel yourself.
> 
> ((((OU))))
> 
> Remember your five finger discount!


What's the five finger discount?


----------



## 14teeth (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've already had two meetings with the WP and I'm in there practically every day, so hopefully my advisor might be able to have a word as they know I'm not a dosser.


Well then I'm really surprised they didn't phone you or email you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

This is after I missed the meeting and they presumably got in touch with DWP to tell them.
I also sent a letter to DWP last week explaining what had happened, to no avail.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the five finger discount?


When you shoplift from Poundland to make up for your no wages. You're not cut out to this unemployed malarky are you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Not really.
I'm not really cut out for dishonesty, though I'm not against the idea of shoplifting from supermarkets.
I just don't have the cojones to do it.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really.
> I'm not really cut out for dishonesty, though I'm not against the idea of shoplifting from supermarkets.
> I just don't have the cojones to do it.


 
you won't have to do it. you'll get there


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really.
> I'm not really cut out for dishonesty, though I'm not against the idea of shoplifting from supermarkets.
> I just don't have the cojones to do it.


unless you can get them to back down it seems to me that crime's your only way to put food on the table for the next month.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> When you shoplift from Poundland to make up for your no wages. You're not cut out to this unemployed malarky are you?


you gotta be an idiot to steal from poundland. the posher the shop, the worse the security.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you gotta be an idiot to steal from poundland. the posher the shop, the worse the security.


yeh. why steal from poundland when you can steal from harrods?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> unless you can get them to back down it seems to me that crime's your only way to put food on the table for the next month.


I can survive on spuds and onions. I'll be OK.


----------



## harpo (Jul 20, 2012)

Hardship payments and crisis loans are not the same thing. I don't think you can have a hardship payment for a sanction of 2 weeks or less but you can get a crisis loan.  If you've never applied for one, they pay it only on food supplies in your house (say you have none), power on your key/card (say you have none) and specialist toiletries (say you have a skin disease or something). 
Also, appeal the sanction at the jobcentre because they have the forms for it, and state that you previously advised them you may be homeless. WP is unfortunately sanction-happy but you have the right to see and speak to someone about it at the JCP and to ask for help with the appeal.  Don't let them tell you otherwise.  The JCP is still the benefit conduit, not the WP.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can survive on spuds and onions. I'll be OK.


you'll be after that happy cookbook, '101 ways to do potatoes and onions'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not applying for a crisis loan. No way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

while we're on the subject, it would be a good idea if you sorted out a contact address for letters to go to, even if it's not the address at which you currently live, so this sort of thing doesn't recur.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not applying for a crisis loan. No way.


because...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2012)

You really can't rely on them taking notice of any information you give them.

I remember when I rang up once to say I was going to be late signing on as I had a delivery that day but no time.  Guy on the end of the phone said he'd make a note and Job Centre would be informed I may be late.

Naturally, when I got there, they knew nothing about it, and woman tried to treat me like shit.  I made a complaint against her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You really can't rely on them taking notice of any information you give them.
> 
> I remember when I rang up once to say I was going to be late signing on as I had a delivery that day but no time. Guy on the end of the phone said he'd make a note and Job Centre would be informed I may be late.
> 
> Naturally, when I got there, they knew nothing about it, and woman tried to treat me like shit. I made a complaint against her.


and what happened?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

U





Pickman's model said:


> you'll be after that happy cookbook, '101 ways to do potatoes and onions'


I know loads of things to do with em. Potato surprise!
Lots of dried pulses can save your life too.
I'm not supposed to be drinking either, so this could be a good month for me, healthwise!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> because...


Cos they'll want it back. Fuck em. I'd rather go without.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> while we're on the subject, it would be a good idea if you sorted out a contact address for letters to go to, even if it's not the address at which you currently live, so this sort of thing doesn't recur.


Yeah, I've sorted that now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> U
> I know loads of things to do with em. Potato surprise!
> Lots of dried pulses can save your life too.
> I'm not supposed to be drinking either, so this could be a good month for me, healthwise!


except for all the stress

what i always do when i go shopping is to get an extra packet of pasta and a tin of tomatoes for times, like the ones you have, when i might be skint. you can get vegetables cheap as chips down the market, but it's things like tinned tomatoes and pasta which can form the basis of a healthy but cheap diet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos they'll want it back. Fuck em. I'd rather go without.


you look like you'll have to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and what happened?


 
I wasn't sanctioned.  Luckily I had proof on me that I was having a delivery that day and it didn't state a time.  She sarcastically said she'd let me off that particular time.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 20, 2012)

Depends what his other costs are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Depends what his other costs are.


£170 ain't going to last a month.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

as long as you don't turn to begging.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you gotta be an idiot to steal from poundland. the posher the shop, the worse the security.


He'll steal from wherever workfare place him and be grateful for the Tories for giving him an opportunity to commit free enterprise!


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not applying for a crisis loan. No way.


If you do not only will you only get 1/3 of your normal benefit, but they will only give you a week's worth at a time so you will have to go back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> £170 ain't going to last a month.


I don't have many costs at the moment being homeless. Just food and phone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> He'll steal from wherever workfare place him and be grateful for the Tories for giving him an opportunity to commit free enterprise!


 
He could get a job with G4S.  Get into the Olympics free OU!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> He'll steal from wherever workfare place him and be grateful for the Tories for giving him an opportunity to commit free enterprise!


I'm not doing workfare! I'm on the WP. It's a different thing I think.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not doing workfare! I'm on the WP. It's a different thing I think.


 
I get the impression that one thing can lead to another. You may end up at the Olympics yet!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

I doubt it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I doubt it








ou protesting against his sanctioning at the olympics


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> ou protesting against his sanctioning at the olympics


He's ginger, he already looks a bit like he's on fire.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

no, I just meant i know what is expected of me in the next month and it's not 'go work at the Olympics'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> no, I just meant i know what is expected of me in the next month and it's not 'go work at the Olympics'


how long have you been on the rock for now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

13-14 months


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

So does potato surprise have potatoes in it or not?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Also, is nobody allowed to make an honest mistake anymore ffs.


 
DWP staff are. They make loads of honest mistakes.
Claimants, though, claimants don't make honest mistakes, because claimants are a bunch of scrounging bastards, layabouts and scumbags who'd like nothing better than to breed and live the Life of Riley off of the state, on the marvellously large benefits we're blessed with!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> So does potato surprise have potatoes in it or not?


 
Of course it doesn't, that's the surprise!


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> £170 ain't going to last a month.


 
My son's pal lives/survives on less than that a month because he had to get a loan for his share of a flat deposit. It IS doable but not pleasant


----------



## nagapie (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can survive on spuds and onions. I'll be OK.


 
I'm not working so I can feed you more often. It'll be a step up from spuds and onions, there might be cheese!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Of course it doesn't, that's the surprise!


Ah yes, but it might have potatoes in it because you're not expecting the potatoes to be there, then surprise!!!!! POTATOES!!!!!


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> So does potato surprise have potatoes in it or not?


It will not have any potatoes, that is the surprise.



ViolentPanda said:


> Of course it doesn't, that's the surprise!


Damn


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Ah yes, but it might have potatoes in it because you're not expecting the potatoes to be there, then surprise!!!!! POTATOES!!!!!


 
Nah, the surprise is that it's finely-chopped onions, garnished with a sprig of mint.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Damn


 
Too slow, sista!


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Too slow, sista!


I was out shopping!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, the surprise is that it's finely-chopped onions, garnished with a sprig of mint.


Cooked or raw?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Cooked or raw?


 
Raw, of course!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Raw, of course!


Nasty potato surprise then


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

If you grate up potato and onion and fry it you get hash browns.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Or rosti if you're being posh


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or rosti if you're being posh


Looks like you will be being posh a lot this month.


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 20, 2012)

Get a job.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Get a job.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Get a job.


Gissa job


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 20, 2012)

Watch out for those work programme cunts, though, a few fuck-ups and the DWP can impose a 26 week sanction.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 13-14 months


only another 35 months to go and you'll have broken my record.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I am very lucky indeed. At least things aren't quite as bad as they are for the people in this article:
http://m.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/jul/18/food-banks-on-hand-outs?cat=society&type=article
If that doesn't make you want to see the Coalition swinging from lamp posts, you should swing too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I am very lucky indeed. At least things aren't quite as bad as they are for the people in this article:
> http://m.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/jul/18/food-banks-on-hand-outs?cat=society&type=article
> If that doesn't make you want to see the Coalition swinging from lamp posts, you should swing too.


 
Good article, thanks for linking it. Just adds fuel to my fire about the coalition taking us back to the fucking Victorian era.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 21, 2012)

graun link said:
			
		

> "The jobs that are going around now are half the salary that they were before, or part-time. Coventry used to be a factory town, full of skilled workers, a car factory, a machine town. Now it's a Tesco town. It's just a different city."


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Watch out for those work programme cunts, though, a few fuck-ups and the DWP can impose a 26 week sanction.


They might as well just take you round the back of the job centre and shoot you. More humane than leave someone to slowly starve on the streets. Because that's what they are saying to you in that situation.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2012)

> David Cameron recently said he "welcomed" the work done by food banks and, for many in his party, their growing presence is a happy embodiment of the concept of the "big society". In a debate on food poverty earlier this year, Caroline Spelman, secretary of state for environment and food, described them as an "excellent example" of this in action.


Fucking bastard should hang his head in shame that they're needed at all in 21st century Britain.  Doesn't the clueless twat realise that when people are spending half of their lives  walking to and from these places that is stopping them for trying to even look for work?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Fucking bastard should hang his head in shame that they're needed at all in 21st century Britain.  Doesn't the clueless twat realise that when people are spending half of their lives walking to and from these places that is stopping them for trying to even look for work?


 
And preventing them fulfilling their "jobseeker's agreement", which puts them in peril of being sanctioned.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy embodiment of the big society my arse 

This is all down to the huge cuts and the targeting of those on benefits.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi OU, You might want to have a look through www.sanctions.org.uk if you've not already found it, and maybe contact London Coalition Against Poverty if you're not having any luck with CAB for advice.

hopefully when you speak to the wp person they'll just accept you shouldn't have been sanctioned.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can survive on spuds and onions. I'll be OK.


I'll happily feed you whenever you need.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

I've got a sofa bed too, OU.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

If you need a reliable address for correspondence, I can do that too.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like a tough situation OU good luck and I hope you find something soon.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 24, 2012)

good luck mate.

touching to see the decent responses on here.  stick it out with the job centre etc..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

Riklet said:


> good luck mate.
> 
> touching to see the decent responses on here.  stick it out with the job centre etc..


Indeed.
<many PMs of support etc>


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 26, 2012)

How are you getting on?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 26, 2012)

Nil carborundum illegitimus might seem a good motto for this situation, I hope everythings are all right with OU.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

I asked for the decision to be reconsidered. But i still won't get any money tomorrow. Probably won't. Will ask for hardship allowance, probably won't get that, and even if did, I wouldn't get it for ages, so will probably just make do.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie kept me in rum and fags  

Have you got an address, fella? I don't mind buying you a bag of tatties and getting tesco to deliver them. You can have my liver too, fry it up with some onions. Be a good nourishing meal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

Ta fella. I have somewhere to stay. if everyone sent me one spud, I'd be sorted!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

You can keep your liver though


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly I don't mind buying you a bit shopping, call it payment for that phone you sent me. 

Although you did fuck my favourite umbrella by pretending it was a pump action shotgun


----------



## ethel (Aug 3, 2012)

let me know if you want me to bring you some food round. i seemed to have amassed a pasta mountain x


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

That reminds me ethel. I must "_amass my pasta mountain" _tomorrow. I'm down to a small hillock now.


----------



## ethel (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> That reminds me ethel. I must "_amass my pasta mountain" _tomorrow. I'm down to a small hillock now.


 

only on urban could someone attempt to make that sound filthy


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2012)

Update on WP bollocks here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-work-programme.294216/page-2#post-11403627


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

You better be out of kip and have your phone turned on this morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2012)

I was! Firky sent me a Soreen malt loaf! (amongst many other things!) what a star! 
<gushing WoW mode>
I'd like to thank everyone for the many _PMs of support_ of both practical help and advice. Urban 75 is ace. This is a real community folks!

<vomits>


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was! Firky sent me a Soreen malt loaf! (amongst many other things!) what a star!
> <gushing WoW mode>
> I'd like to thank everyone for the many _PMs of support[/img] of both practical help and advice. Urban 75 is ace. This is a real community folks!_
> 
> _<vomits>_


 
That's what you get for eating a whole malt loaf in one go - an attack of the ab-dabs and the need to puke.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm saving the malt loaf for pudding tonight!


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

Soreen helps firm up the stools. Marvellous stuff.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 6, 2012)

AND you can get it already sliced for the terminally lazy. WIN!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2012)

This is promising:
http://m.guardian.co.uk/society/201...heme-benefits-rebate?cat=society&type=article
DWP letters are as clear as mud. I had to get an advisor to explain a couple of letters to me and they admitted that they had contradictory information in them. It also wasn't clear when and for how long the sanction would last.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> This is promising:
> http://m.guardian.co.uk/society/201...heme-benefits-rebate?cat=society&type=article
> DWP letters are as clear as mud. I had to get an advisor to explain a couple of letters to me and they admitted that they had contradictory information in them. It also wasn't clear when and for how long the sanction would last.


 
Definitely worth bringing up with whoever you are talking to about the sanction, that it probably isn't legal anyway.. not quite the same as the bank charges stuff but people were getting charges refunded whilst the case was going on, or after the first judgement or something, by arguing they were probably illegal and would have to get paid back anyway.


----------

